# Question for those who own more than 1 of the same brush



## cocodivatime (Jun 16, 2009)

Which ones do you own multiples of and why?

I always read about people wanting back-ups or two of certain brushes and I was just curious why.

Of course I understand for the make-up artists.  But what about the regular girls like me who just like makeup?

I have a 219 that I'm using more and I was just thinking that it would be nice if I had (2) because I really dirty it up when using it with black shadow.  But is it really necessary?  I could just wash it more I guess-- but I'm lazy

Anyway--with the sale going on now's a perfect time for me to buy more if I need it......but do I??  LOL
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





........
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





I'm just wondering about examples that might call for (2)

thanks!!


----------



## SuSana (Jun 16, 2009)

I have:

3- 187's because it is the best brush ever.  One for powder, one for blush & one to carry with me.

2- 217's, one for crease colors & one for highlights.  Love this brush for my highlight.

2- 242's one for paint and one for shadow.


Those are the three I use every time I wear makeup and love all three.


ETA: 2- 239's for the same reasons Susanne said below.


----------



## Susanne (Jun 16, 2009)

2 x 239 Best brush to apply e/s on the lid, use it with every look and don't want to clean it every time.

2 x 224 Best blending brush.

187 and a dupe - one for foundation and one for blush / MSF.

I also love to use my SE brushes with the regular ones.


----------



## angi (Jun 16, 2009)

2 x 187 - One for home and one for my work bag

2 x 239 - for different significantly different colours 

2 x 219 - it's worked out well as my 219s are completely different shapes. One has a rounder tip, perfect for wider, smudgy creases, while the other has a more precise 'pencil thin' tip, great for finer work. 

2 x 129 - I used to use this brush a lot for powder products.


----------



## cocodivatime (Jun 16, 2009)

Ok so its not unreasonable for me to buy (2) if I hate washing brushes all the time

I want another 219 and just put one in my cart when I realized that the nordstrom collection coming out will have one in their SE sized brush set.  The SE's dont bother me like they do others so I think I'll wait for that

But then there's the 239 brush?  Hmm.  Should I get another while its on sale? That one gets incredibly dirty after only one use.  I hate that.  Hmmmm


----------



## MissResha (Jun 16, 2009)

honestly, as much as i looove my 219, instead of getting a second, i'd get the Essence of Beauty crease duo brushes from CVS. that way you have 3 and one is slighter larger than the 1 its paired with, and the 219. 


but i do see the need for 2 or more 239's, 217's, 242's, etc.


----------



## TISH1124 (Jun 16, 2009)

219-2
187-4
109-2
217-4
226-2
219-2
224-3
138-2
214-2
239-3
208-2
266-2
222-2
168-2
190-2
174-2

Reason.......I'm a Brush Whore


----------



## MissResha (Jun 16, 2009)

TISH PLEASE SHOW US YOUR COLLECTION!!! i am DYING to see it, see?? i only got 6 weeks to live!!!


----------



## TISH1124 (Jun 16, 2009)

^ I will try to take new pics this weekend i promise


----------



## Mabelle (Jun 16, 2009)

2 187 (one is SE) because they are so versatile. Great for foundation, msf, blushes, cream blushes
2 217 (one SE) it is the go to for eyes. Fantastic for the crease, great to dust on highlights, amazing to blend and defuse. 
2 209 (one SE)  I'm lazy and dont clean it as much as i should. My SE 209 has taken a beating.


Also, i travel a lot, so its nice to have a back up to cart around.


----------



## cocodivatime (Jun 16, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissResha* 

 
_honestly, as much as i looove my 219, instead of getting a second, i'd get the Essence of Beauty crease duo brushes from CVS. that way you have 3 and one is slighter larger than the 1 its paired with, and the 219. 


but i do see the need for 2 or more 239's, 217's, 242's, etc._

 
Oh thats good to know.  I have a CVS down the road.  i need to take a peek.  Are they pretty good quality brushes?


----------



## MzzRach (Jun 16, 2009)

Why I need 2 of each:

217 - I use one for eyeshadow and one for concealer.

187 - 1 for powders, 1 for bronzers/blush.

109 - 1 for liquid products (i.e. foundation), 1 for highlighting.


----------



## cocodivatime (Jun 16, 2009)

GAH now I'm confused.  i was trying to place a small brush order before stuff starts selling out but I need to think this through and maybe make my purchase tomorrow

I'm thinking of these

222
219
239

I don't need doubles of the 217, 224, 242, 187 or 168 because i have them in SE sizes too.  So those are like backup for me.  Easy to carry


----------



## MissResha (Jun 16, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *cocodivatime* 

 
_Oh thats good to know.  I have a CVS down the road.  i need to take a peek.  Are they pretty good quality brushes?_

 


i LOVE them. the duo crease brushes are the only EOB ones i own, but they're super soft and work lovely. definitely worth the 5.99 lol.


----------



## pink_lily82 (Jun 16, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_219-2
187-4
109-2
217-4
226-2
219-2
224-3
138-2
214-2
239-3
208-2
266-2
222-2
168-2
190-2
174-2

Reason.......I'm a Brush Whore_

 
Wow, TISH!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Can I just like roll around in your sea of brushes? Ahh, so soft... j/k! 

I only have 2 x 219 and just bought a backup of the 217. I switch them up every now and then. Cause I'm lazy like that.


----------



## MissResha (Jun 16, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_^ I will try to take new pics this weekend i promise_

 


oh heavenly father, praise the lord!! i know ur collection is going to look exactly like any given freestanding mac store LOL


----------



## Dr_Girlfriend (Jun 16, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissResha* 

 
_TISH PLEASE SHOW US YOUR COLLECTION!!! i am DYING to see it, see?? i only got 6 weeks to live!!!_

 
LOL! You're so funny.


----------



## Dr_Girlfriend (Jun 16, 2009)

Also, if you don't want to spend the money to get dupe MAC brushes, check out the EcoTools brushes.  For the price they are awesome!  MAC brushes are a huge investment and I have a tendency to misplace things so they work out well.


----------



## cocodivatime (Jun 16, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissResha* 

 
_i LOVE them. the duo crease brushes are the only EOB ones i own, but they're super soft and work lovely. definitely worth the 5.99 lol._

 
$5.99 nice.  And one of them has the same effect as the 219?  How many come in this set.  2?


----------



## MissResha (Jun 16, 2009)

yes its 2 in a pack. they're both like the 219. one is slightly fatter than the 219 and the other is slightly smaller than the 219 or maybe its the same size. either way, its a great deal and they're worth buying.


----------



## TISH1124 (Jun 16, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Dr_Girlfriend* 

 
_LOL! You're so funny. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 
She is missing vital parts up there for real....She knows I have never been a Haul, Traincase poster...I barely do fotd's


----------



## MissResha (Jun 16, 2009)

LMAO i know!!!! but i just know once i see your collection i can die a happy woman. i live vicariously thru you!


----------



## L1LMAMAJ (Jun 16, 2009)

i have two 217's, two 224's. i think it's good to invest in two of the same brush because 1) i hate washing my brushes 2) it just makes my life easier having two.


----------



## atwingirl (Jun 16, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_219-2
187-4
109-2
217-4
226-2
219-2
224-3
138-2
214-2
239-3
208-2
266-2
222-2
168-2
190-2
174-2

Reason.......I'm a Brush Whore_

 
Gooood Gravy! I had to read your list twice. Brush me "jealous", I mean green! Awesome Tish.


----------



## yodagirl (Jun 16, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_219-2
187-4
109-2
217-4
226-2
219-2
224-3
138-2
214-2
239-3
208-2
266-2
222-2
168-2
190-2
174-2

Reason.......I'm a Brush Whore_

 
Totally awesome! Your the Brush Queen


----------



## Makeup Emporium (Jun 16, 2009)

WOW...I am in awe of TISH's collection!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I only have dupes of the 217 & 187 so I don't have to wash them all the time!


----------



## bella1342 (Jun 16, 2009)

#109 (2)
#168 (2)
#187 (4) + one 187 se
#182 (2)
#217 (3)
#226 (2)
#239 (2)

I think that's it. I have dupes because if one is dirty I'll use another...


----------



## kyoto (Jun 16, 2009)

I get up at 4:30 in the morning and just cannot deal with dirty brushes that early, I'm doing good to get my coffee.  Its easier for me to have several of as many brushes as I can, plus its nice to use one for lighter colors and another for darker.

(2) 242
(2) 165
(2) 226
(2) 190
(3) 129
(3) 194
(2) 275
(2) 168
(2) 181SE
(2) 266
(3) 187


----------



## leenybeeny (Jun 16, 2009)

I have two of the same brushes when I use one for wet products and one for dry.. so with my 187's I use one for foundation and one for bronzers and msf's.


----------



## littlersx (Jun 16, 2009)

I own dupes of e/s brushes only -
2 x 239
2 x 217
2 x 272


----------



## TISH1124 (Jun 16, 2009)

I bought most of my brushes at the CCO not at full price.....I have so many SE ones too they get very little love


----------



## Laurie (Jun 16, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_She is missing vital parts up there for real....She knows I have never been a Haul, Traincase poster...I barely do fotd's_

 
Welll.. You shoullddd.. Cause with a face like yours the whole world should know it! Heheeehehe.. 


I only have two of the 266 cause at the time I was now starting my MAC collection and wanted each fluidline to have it's own brush.. Yea.. I dunno .. :S

The second reason is the prices of the brushes.. Our MAC store has irritatingly jacked up prices! You don't wanna know how much the kabuki brush costs!


----------



## cocodivatime (Jun 17, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissResha* 

 
_i LOVE them. the duo crease brushes are the only EOB ones i own, but they're super soft and work lovely. definitely worth the 5.99 lol._

 

Resha,

I picked them up today.  Now I can cross getting a second 219 off my list.  Thanks.  May I ask how you are using the larger one?  I'm thinking that I could use it in the crease for a nice, controlled smokey eye


----------



## ThePerfectScore (Jun 17, 2009)

I pre-orded both the Nordie's Graphic Garden Brush sets so they could be my back up, or travel brushes.....


----------



## TISH1124 (Jun 17, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Laurie* 

 
_Welll.. You shoullddd.. Cause with a face like yours the whole world should know it! Heheeehehe.. 


I only have two of the 266 cause at the time I was now starting my MAC collection and wanted each fluidline to have it's own brush.. Yea.. I dunno .. :S

The second reason is the prices of the brushes.. Our MAC store has irritatingly jacked up prices! You don't wanna know how much the kabuki brush costs!_

 

Ok ditching my hubby and marrying you


----------



## cocodivatime (Jun 18, 2009)

I think its just gonna be the 222 and 239 for me.  I think.  For some reason I'm getting cold feet and thinking I should pass on the dupes altogether....  But I don't wanna be ticked off a month from now and rregret it.  I refuse to but duplicates of anything unless its a swap or sale.

And the next MAC sale is when?  Christmas?


----------



## sfmakeupjunkie (Jun 18, 2009)

I have two of almost every eye brush like 239, 242, 252, 222, 224,217, etc because I use them for different colors or products like others have mentioned. 217 is one of my fav blender brushes but it is awesome for concealer and dark paint pots. 239 I could easily own more because when you fade colors horizontally over the lid it is really nice to have lots of them handy so colors don't get muddy. 242 I use wet, dry and to smudge across the the lower lash line.

Also this might just be a ridiculous justification but I feel like having multiples keeps me from constantly washing them and I feel like the life of the brush is longer. It's sortof like wearing the same shoes everyday...they don't hold up that well. It's better to rotate! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Plus don't even ask how many angle brushes I have, seriously it's about a dozen!


----------



## cocodivatime (Jun 18, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sfmakeupjunkie* 

 
_





Plus don't even ask how many angle brushes I have, seriously it's about a dozen!_

 
What are the angled eye shadow brushes best for?  I saw the 272 brush on the goodbye list and wondered if it was worth getting


----------



## LMD84 (Jun 18, 2009)

yeah i have dupes of my faves - offhand i know i have 2x 188, 3x 239, 2x 109... and i'm sure i have more dupes that i can't think of.

it just saves me from washing them everyday - i prefer to do a bulk wash on a sunday


----------



## AshleyTatton (Jun 18, 2009)

I keep 2 109's one for liquid foundation and one to buff a setting powder in over top. I also have a few duplicates from ordering a set from Sigma and I love having them around.


----------



## sfmakeupjunkie (Jun 19, 2009)

I use angles for a lot of things. I use a 263 or 266 for brows. I use them for eyeliner whether it is gel, eyeshadow, or to even out a pencil. I also use an angle to carve a super defined crease or for precise color placement. 

Angles also seem to have a shorter life span since there are so few hairs or fibers to the brush but they are a must have in my brush collection.


----------



## MAC_Whore (Jun 19, 2009)

I have all of the MAC brushes and pretty much all have a spare, that way I don't have to wash each brush, each time.  It allows me the ability to clean my brushes once per week and to not have to use a dirty brush because of it.  My non-MAC brushes, I generally have one of.  I have about a 100 (plus or minus) brushes, so I can wait to wash them once per week.

Some brushes though, like the 109, 217, 224, 239, 266 and 263 I have 3-4 of.  Just because I use those the most.


----------



## FemmeFatale (Jun 19, 2009)

I need to buy another 224 and 217. My two favorite brushes, I actually use my 224 for concealor and i love it!


----------



## MissResha (Jun 19, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *cocodivatime* 

 
_Resha,

I picked them up today.  Now I can cross getting a second 219 off my list.  Thanks.  May I ask how you are using the larger one?  I'm thinking that I could use it in the crease for a nice, controlled smokey eye_

 

i use the fatter the most actually. it fits into my crease perfectly and is the right size to concentrate color or blend it out.

the smaller one i use for more precise looks. like i'll draw a line with shadow using the skinnier one, and blend it out with the fatter one.


----------



## MsWonderful (Jun 19, 2009)

I have 2 of each (239, 242, 217) because I don't want to have to wash my brushes everyday. With the 242, I use one for concealer and one for paint pots.


----------



## TISH1124 (Jun 19, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAC_Whore* 

 
_I have all of the MAC brushes and pretty much all have a spare, that way I don't have to wash each brush, each time. It allows me the ability to clean my brushes once per week and to not have to use a dirty brush because of it. My non-MAC brushes, I generally have one of. I have about a 100 (plus or minus) brushes, so I can wait to wash them once per week.

Some brushes though, like the 109, 217, 224, 239, 266 and 263 I have 3-4 of. Just because I use those the most._

 

See Mac_Whore and I are normal...you guys aren't 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 j/k


----------



## cocodivatime (Jun 19, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissResha* 

 
_i use the fatter the most actually. it fits into my crease perfectly and is the right size to concentrate color or blend it out.

the smaller one i use for more precise looks. like i'll draw a line with shadow using the skinnier one, and blend it out with the fatter one._

 
thanks.  I sent you a PM asking the same question.  Just ignore it.  i didnt realize that you responded here


----------



## twuble (Jun 20, 2009)

*Stands Up*  Hi, my name is Mae.. And I'm a brush whore..  :S  lol

2x   109       
2x   138       
2x   150       
2x   168       
2x   181       
2x   187       
2x   188       
2x   205       
2x   208       
2x   213       
4x   217       
2x   219       
3x   222       
2x   224       
2x   226       
2x   227       
4x   239       
3x   242       
2x   252       
3x   266       
2x   272


----------



## IDontKnowMomo (Jun 20, 2009)

I have four stippling brushes. One for liquid foundation, powder, cream blush, and powder blush.
I have three 217 because I use them to apply colored bases and to blend out concealer.
I have countless basic e/s brushes and concealer brushes, because they are mainly what I use for eyeshadow application.


----------



## juicy415 (Jun 21, 2009)

i just own 2 of 217 one for brushes and cream shadows like paintpot
in my opinion i dont think that i need that much brushes and i dont wear a lot of makeup everyday


----------



## proflady (Jun 21, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *leenybeeny* 

 
_I have two of the same brushes when I use one for wet products and one for dry.. so with my 187's I use one for foundation and one for bronzers and msf's._

 
Exactly this. That's why I have two 187s and a few dupes of e/s brushes.


----------



## radarlove (Jun 22, 2009)

I have 2 x 217...I use one for regular powder shadows/blending and one for creamy products (paintpots, occasionally concealer, etc.)


----------



## mommys-makeup (Oct 30, 2009)

i have doubles of 

190
168
150
187
129
116
224
225
212
222
219
239
192
279
213
316

The eyeshadow brushes I have doubles of because sometimes when I'm doing an eye look using dark and light colors I dont really want the color to look different when I apply it if it gets mixed up on the same brush,I dont know, that's just my thing. As for face brushes same thing I will use one blush color, one brush a contour color, different brush, highlighter another brush etc. but sometimes the same brush works for me but again dont want to mix colors on the brush. I know I'm weird, lol.


----------



## hello_kitty (Oct 30, 2009)

2 - 217
3 - 239

I need to pick up an additional 217 and a second 219 and 242.  I have a Sephora dupe of the 219, but it's not as precise and the bristles are scratchy.

I like to use multiple brushes when doing my eyes, and try to keep darker colors on one, lighter on another as I don't wash my brushes every day.


----------



## Junkie (Nov 3, 2009)

I buy multiples so I can use one for darker colours and another for lighter...especially if I spot wash. I don't want darker make up smeared into my lighter blends (eyeshadow). But thats usually the reason for buying mulitiples....never really for face, contour or blush unless one is specifically for a powder and another for liquid or cream.


----------



## splendid_prince (Nov 3, 2009)

2 x 219 - one for deep colored shadows; the other for lighter colors
2 x 187 - one for foundation and one for blush/msfs


----------



## iaisha26 (Nov 3, 2009)

OMG, I have just about 2 of every brush that MAC has ever made, 5 or 6 of each Sonia Kashuk white handle brushes and 2 of each Sonia Kashul black handle brush. Here's a pic of just my dirty brushes.

http://img.makeupalley.com/thumb.asp...PG&maxSize=600


----------



## melzie2121 (Nov 3, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *iaisha26* 

 
_OMG, I have just about 2 of every brush that MAC has ever made, 5 or 6 of each Sonia Kashuk white handle brushes and 2 of each Sonia Kashul black handle brush. Here's a pic of just my dirty brushes.

http://img.makeupalley.com/thumb.asp...PG&maxSize=600_

 
 Wow! Nice!


----------



## heart (May 1, 2011)

i've been thinking about getting dupes of some of mine too for the exact same reason.  oh my lol.  now i want to get dupes of more than just my basic eyeshadow brushes!


----------



## afulton (May 5, 2011)

(2) 239
  	(2) 217
  	(2) 224
  	(3) 187
  	(2) 129
  	(2) 116
  	(3) 212
	(2) 182

	I love back up so I don't have to clean them each time I use them.  The above are my regular brushes but I have numerous brush set duplicates.  I always like to buy brush sets when they come out.  The smaller brushes come in handy as well.


----------



## cc1020 (May 5, 2011)

When is this sale cause i need more brushes?


----------



## cocodivatime (Sep 12, 2013)

ooh super old thread but I'm bumping up.

  I need another 224 brush and trying to talk myself out of it.  Love that brush and recently saw it used as a concealer blender.  Never thought of that!!  So now I want another....


----------



## porcelainnc15 (Sep 18, 2013)

I have two 217s but only because I thought I lost one once, went and bought another and then found it. I used to have two 150s. The rest of the dupes are from holiday sets, or special edition stuff like that


----------



## glammy girl (Sep 23, 2013)

cocodivatime said:


> ooh super old thread but I'm bumping up.  I need another 224 brush and trying to talk myself out of it.  Love that brush and recently saw it used as a concealer blender.  Never thought of that!!  So now I want another....:sigh:


  I love the 224 for blending out my under eye concealer, it works beautifully! But I don't have a backup so that's annoying when I have eyeshadow all over it I can't use it for concealer so think I might also need another


----------

